
Nothing but radio silence from DigitalOcean while 38k sites remain down - mofle
https://twitter.com/surge_sh/status/748269540778250240
======
fuhrysteve
While this sounds frustrating, I wouldn't ever put anything that required high
availability on DigitalOcean. DigitalOcean is great because they are cheap &
simple to get stuff setup - not because they are robust and redundant.

~~~
laurencei
But is this anything to do with "cheap & simple" vs a takedown notice that
resulted in the entire server been taken offline? Redundancy really has
nothing to do with this?

i.e. would another provider have acted differently?

If you host all your websites on a single box - then is there an expectation
on a server provider to get an engineer to go into the box to turn off "one"
site - vs just turn off the box?

~~~
fuhrysteve
Yes that's a good point! This seems to be simply a case of bad customer
service rather than bad technology. I guess Another reason not to use
DigitalOcean for projects requiring high availability I suppose.

------
guelo
If it's a parody site hopefully surge has the resources to sue NRA for
fraudulent take down .

~~~
jrnichols
It doesn't sound like the NRA didn't take down Surge, though. The hosting
provider/Cloudflare did.

------
joshka
Not a DMCA takedown request apparently:

"@Sarterus @xor according to @digitalocean we needed to remove b/c of
"trademark in general". DMCA was not cited as the reason to remove." \-- Brock
Whitten (‏@sintaxi) at
[https://twitter.com/xor/status/748317104965750785](https://twitter.com/xor/status/748317104965750785)

------
doughj3
This same thing happened back in December/January, when a DMCA for "trademark
infringement" was sent and DO took surge offline: [https://medium.com/surge-
sh/more-on-january-7th-downtime-the...](https://medium.com/surge-sh/more-on-
january-7th-downtime-the-dmca-and-due-process-c4472032856#.dmij8c5x9)

------
dkroy
Forwarded this via slack to a friend that works there though I am sure they
are already working on this issue.

------
victorhugo31337
Isn't the cloud awesome?

~~~
stoic
DMCA takedowns and the like affect baremetal providers and colos too

